# New home for my stove



## gman1001 (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, its taken me forever to post the pics but here they are.  

1st the basics - my home built in 1983 is 'super insulated. (3rd owner) 2x6 studs, r-19 bats, 1/2 inch foam core on studs then drywall...  

The following pic shows the slat tile pad and hole in wall north of my Jotul 3TD, which I vented from the top.

Problem, Just didn't look nice, plus I had to jury rig a wall heat shield out of 12GA aluminum sheet.









Notice, I forgot to take a pic of the project before I started, duh, but this is close enough... In this pic you can see the start of my custom cabinets/bookshelves being installed next to the stove.

Note below, at this stage, my problem was that I didnt want the hearth pad to stick out far into the room, but I also wanted to keep my wall safe.  Every inch counts, so I 'inset' the wall, by carving 2inches off of the studs. (gabel end of house, non structural)  Then built a 2x4 in height deck and set a 2" thick custom cut bluestone on top of the 2x4's.  (slate was burn etched and has rocked edges)







You can see in this pic a cord or line hanging down tight in back of the stove.  This is to hold up my length of triple wall pipe that goes through the wall into my exterior chimney.  The stove is not hooked up, I just wanted to see how it would look.  Also notice the new oak flooring strips installed in front of the hearth pad.  Because the old slate tile pad was larger than the current pad and I ripped it all up I had to feather in new hardwood.  Came out real nice, but I have to sand and finish it yet.

Also notice the white paint on my new bookshelves. (Birch plywood)  This is primer paint, I did this before my mason came to wall up the stove alcove as I didnt want the cement to hit the wood and have the wood wick moisture from the mortar.  







Next I insulated between the studs. put up wonderboard and called in the mason.  Stones chosen are genuine New England fieldstone that are sliced into veneer.  Big consideration for me due to weight.  Also great are the outside corner pieces which make for seamless looking columns which are there but hard to see in my pics. (look close behind poker set)







Here is finished masonry, notice above a subtle bribe to my mason - a quart jar of my homemade Maple Syrup.  He was really glad, so much so he brought me two fresh rabbits!  (err... what to do, what to do... Kids not happy)  







And finished after the wife decorated.







Please note, the copper tube with driftwood is summer decoration only!  Also furniture isn't that close in real life, just looks that way in the pic.  Nevertheless, I have a gate around this unit while it burns to keep the kiddies safe.  Also note, I was really concerned about the heat rising off the stove and being trapped under the new mantel.  So I had the stove sit 'proud' of the mantel.  So all heat travels up past the lip of the mantel...  Again, hard to see in the pics...

Here is a shot of the stove from the side so you can see the triple wall pipe going through the wall, what tics me off here is that the seam is not hidden and facing down... ugh.. oversight.  Of note here is the rear heat shield.  I cut down my old 12ga aluminum wall shield and fit it to the back of the stove.  Works perfect!  Even painted it black with stove paint.

One parting shot...








Fun project, but expensive.  Total cost approx. $10k. But worth it as the house looked kinda cheap prior.

Whats everyone think?   

Only worry I have is what if my old Jotul 3TD fails and I've cemented in a pipe in the wall at a specific height... Risk I was willing to take as there are lots of Jotul 3 series stoves out there.  Also a HUGE concern of mine was switching to a rear exhaust stove when I used to run this stove with top exhaust.   I posted a few times on here and everyone told me not to worry.  They were right.  The stove may start a 'bit' harder, but basically its all just fine.

Next project!


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 17, 2008)

Man that is shweet!!
Can tell alot of time & thought went into it.
How do you cut the field stone into veneer though? I was thinking of purchasing veneer, but I have a sheetload of field stone here. Weight is my main concern.
That will be great to sit by with a fire going & a beer in hand, mesmerized by the flames for hours. Top notch work man, top notch!!


----------



## gman1001 (Aug 17, 2008)

Tx Hogwildz!!  Appreciate the nice words.   I purchased the veneered stone through my local stone yard.  Gault, here in Norwalk CT.  It was crushingly expenseive.  The 'field' stones where actually not that bad, but the corner pieces were... I think overall the cost for the stone was about $800 and the flagstone was about $1200 as I had to have it special ordered and cut from a template I made.

pffftttt!  (sound of a can of Bud being opened!)


----------



## scfa99 (Aug 18, 2008)

gman that came out great.  I especially like the built-ins on both sides and the irregular shaped hearth stone.  speaking of stone prices, i have a friend who is doing the outside of his 3 story chimney and i almost died when he told me the cost for cultured stone.  just his chimney will cost double than the high end siding that he bought for his entire house.


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeap the cultured stone is expensive. There is a person on ebay sells it by the pallet.
I have gas dealer round here that sells it also. I'll have to compare pricing.
I figure to do the 2 inside walls here & a wall I built off the back of the chimney block. Prolly cost me
 about $3,700.00 just for the stone, then the screen and everything else. Then my labor to install it.
Oh well, its only time & money.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 18, 2008)

gman1001 said:
			
		

> Well, its taken me forever to post the pics but here they are.
> 
> 1st the basics - my home built in 1983 is 'super insulated. (3rd owner) 2x6 studs, r-19 bats, 1/2 inch foam core on studs then drywall...
> 
> ...


Nice work looks GREAT!


----------

